# Las Vegas / Grand Desert



## raptor78 (Jan 9, 2021)

Looking for Grand Desert, 2br pres or deluxe, arriving 1/17, 7 nights


----------



## WVBaker (Jan 9, 2021)

Sent you a PM


----------



## raptor78 (Jan 13, 2021)

Reservation secured - thanks for all the replies....


----------

